# Dipping Sauce for Meat?



## giggler (Oct 22, 2015)

I like meat just sort of cooked in cubes on the grill or the oven broiler,. Lamb for this Saterday..

But I like a Dipping Sauce..

I like Horse Radish Sour Cream. And also BBQ Sauce, Though I usually use that for Chicken..

any I deas for Lamb?  The whole Mint Jelly thing eludes me..

Maybe Chimichurie? or maybe a light Mustard Sauce?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2015)

Try lamb souvlaki with tzatziki sauce!

This is one of many recipes from the web.

Lamb Souvlaki with Tzatziki Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2015)

And here's my tzatziki recipe. Love love love tzatziki!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/tzatziki-greek-cucumber-and-yogurt-sauce-79903.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 22, 2015)

I too am suggest a tzatzki sauce,  with a good splash of lemon juice and oregano.

Or you could make a dijon mustard- cream sauce.  1/2 C heavy cream,  1-2 tsp mustard per your taste preference,  Add a peeled garlic clove stuck on a toothpick.   Heat, simmer but do not boil.  S& P. Done.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd also go with the tzatziki.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 23, 2015)

Heck, I'd just eat the lamb by itself. It doesn't really need any "stuff" on it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2015)

It appears tzatziki has a lot of fans.  I like it too but I also like your idea of using chimichurri sauce.


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 23, 2015)

I think that either chimichurri or tzatziki would be good.  Chimichurri is pretty easy to make.  We have tzatziki frequently – as an accompaniment to grilled meat or chicken, a side with burgers, or as a dipping sauce with veggies.

  I keep it simple (unlike Emeril) – very similar to GG’s recipe.  Grate a peeled English cucumber (seedless) with a box grater, salt the grated cucumber and let stand in a colander for an hour to drain out the water.  The more water you can drain or squeeze out of the grated cucumber the better.  Greek yogurt is easier because you don’t need to drain the water out of it.  Add minced garlic, a little lemon juice, and some oregano or dill.  That’s it.

  If I’m planning to use it as a veggie dip I’ll chop the grated cucumber a little finer with a knife.


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 23, 2015)

I too use cucumber/s but I first peel it then cut in half lenghways then using a spoon I scrap out all the seeds. Then I rough chop it and into a food processor for a quick pulse with just a pinch of Kosher salt added then a couple of quick pulses then into a sieve for only a couple of minutes then a cold water rinse then gently blotted on paper towels to remove excess water then use.


----------

